# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Chez Wini - Etwas kulinarisches aus der Pampa

## idefix

*Ofetori mit Kartoffeln*

Ein altes Nidwaldner Gericht >Gumele-Ofetori< (Gumele; Haerdoepfu, Kartoffeln)
(Es gibt auch Mais-Ofetori, davon berichte ich spaeter mal.)

>Fuer Nichtschweizer;  Nidwalden ist ein Ur-Kanton in der Zentralschweiz.<

*Das Rezept:*




Die *Zutaten* etwas modifiziert:



Die weichgekochten und puerierten Kartoffeln zur Haelfte in die Gratin-Schuessel gegeben und mit einer Reihe Speck abgedeckt.



Die zweite Lage "Gumele" darueber und den Ei, Rahm, Butter Kaese-Guss (gehobelter Parmesan)



nochmals ueppig mit Speck beschichten, auf den Butter wie im Rezept beschrieben, kann man so verzichten.



Ab in den Ofen, nach 25 Minuten bei 200°C auf die oberste Rille schieben
und mit Oberhitze 7-10 Minuten ueberbacken.



Fertig



Ein Karotten/Rettichsalat passt sehr gut dazu.



Gruss Wini

----------


## idefix

Bei uns gibts keine Baeckerei, die naechste ist ab 55 Km zu erreichen....

Deshalb war heute wieder Backtag faellig....

Sesam-Baquette

 

Silser-Laugenbroetli




Gruss Wini

----------


## schiene

Schaut alles lecker aus.Machst du die Brötchen/Brot in einem Backautomat??

----------


## idefix

> Schaut alles lecker aus.Machst du die Brötchen/Brot in einem Backautomat??


 ::  nix Backautomat 

Entweder im Elektro- oder Gasbackofen, habe beide.

Auch diese Broetchen:


und Bauernbrot



Wini

----------


## pit

Sieht ja echt lecker aus! Ich hab leider keine Möglichkeit zum Backen. Vielleicht werd ich mir doch mal nen Backofen anschaffen. Im Moment bin ich auf die Bäckerei bei Foodland angewiesen.

 ::

----------


## chauat

Wie ist den dein Rezept und Zubereitung für die Brötchen???

----------


## idefix

Gestern, *Fleischkäse* gemacht mit neuem Rezept.
Perfekt gelungen, sehr saftig und schmeckt fantastisch.








Zum Nachtessen gleich 2 Tranchen davon samt einem Ei in die Bratpfanne gehauen....



idefix

----------


## schiene

Oh ja,das schaut gut aus. :: 
Ich persönlich würde da noch ein paar Chilis, Pilze oder z.b. Oliven mit "einarbeiten" aber da ist jeder
Geschmack anders

----------


## idefix

Heute habe ich wieder mal Essiggurken eingemacht;

Passend in ein grosses Einmachglas gut 1.5 Kg kleine Gurken aus unserem Garten, gewaschen und gut 24 Stunden in Salzwasser eingelegt.



Heute die Kräuter dazu vorbereitet, Perlzwiebeln, Knoblauch, Chili, Rettich,
Dill, Senf- und Pfefferkoerner.

Die Gurken aus dem Salzwasser genommen, abgespühlt, abgetrocknet, wieder ins gereinigte Einmachglas zusammen mit den Kräutern geschichtet.

1 Liter kochende Flüssigkeit, halb Wasser, halb Essig mit 60 Gramm aufgeloestem Zucker darueber.....Glas geschlossen....fertig




Gruss idefix

----------


## tom

Die kochende Flüssigkeit kommt über die kalten Gurken, richtig? Also nicht Flüssigkeit ins Einmachglas, dieses schliessen und dann in kochendes Wasser stellen? Ich möchte schon lange mal eigenes, eingelegtes Gemüse machen, weiss aber nicht wie genau dies geht...

Gruss Tom

----------


## idefix

Doch, Tom da bist du schon richtig, korrekt Eingemachtes wird auch heiss aufgefuellt und dann einige Zeit, je nach Einmachgut im Backofen bei 175°C oder in einer Pfanne bei gegen 90°C eingekocht/sterilisiert. Hierfuer gibt es ausreichend Informationen im Net. Solch Eingemachtes ist in der Regel problemlos 1 Jahr ohne Kuehlung haltbar.

Unsere eingekochten Gurken sind aber nicht fuer sehr lange Lagerung vorgesehen, da wir ja das ganze Jahr ueber immer genuegend Gemuese, auch Gurken aus unseren Gaerten zur Verfuegung haben, wird da jeweils nur 1 oder 2 Glaeser gemacht. Bereits schon ab 7 Tagen sind die Essiggurken schon sehr gut und das/die Glas werden dann in den Kuehlschrank gestellt.

Gekuehlte Essiggurken so gerade frisch aus dem Glas "geschleunt" ist doch fast so gut wie eine Icecream, und macht erst noch nicht pumpui.....

Gruss Wini

----------


## idefix

Heute gab es etwas eher ungewoehnliches hier in der Pampa des Isaans:

Schweinepfeffer mit selbstgemachten Spaetzle

 


Idefix

----------


## schiene

sieht lecker aus.... :Hungry: 
wo hasst du denn die Preißelbeeren her (sind doch welche??)

----------


## idefix

> wo hasst du denn die Preißelbeeren her (sind doch welche??)


Lug und Trug, Imitation; ist Heidelbeer-Konfi :: 
doch die karamelisierten Aepfel sind echt.....

----------


## idefix

Heute gab's:
gefüllte Peperoni mit "neuem Reis" hom mali





Idefix

----------


## schiene

Schaut wie immer sehr gut aus,aber das sind doch keine Peperoni sondern gefüllte Paprikaschoten. ::

----------


## idefix

Hallo Schiene,

die werden halt je nach Regionen/Land unterschiedlich bezeichnet, egal.... Hauptsache man hat Spass daran und es schmeckt....

http://youtu.be/Qcthzo178bc

----------


## idefix

Schon wieder etwas nicht Alltägliches aus unserer Küche:
Es ist nicht Fondue Chinoise, auch nicht Suki, sondern von Beidem etwas.

Rind- und Schweinefleisch-Filet sehr fein geschnitten, zusammen mit frischem Gemüse aus unserem Garten und Glasnudeln in Gemüsebouillon gegart. 
Mit selbstgemachten Majo-Saucen mit Knoblauch, Petersilie, Tomaten-Pfeffer, Curry angerichtet.




Idefix

----------

